# NZXT Lexa S



## Darksaber (Sep 17, 2009)

The Lexa S is an updated version of the classic Lexa and Lexa Blackline Series, which goes into a totally different direction. With a much lower price point it is stuffed with a radically different set of features along with four, white bladed fans, a fan controller and the possibility to use a dual radiator within the case. These are just some of the numerous new features of the Lexa S, while the review goes into all the details.

*Show full review*


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 17, 2009)

Awesome review as always DS. Yeah I find the top mounted holes for the tubing to be a pain as well especially with the HAF 932 I have. I mean it works but Id like for them to be lower than they already are.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice I like this case good to see a review.


----------



## Fishymachine (Oct 17, 2009)

nice info but how's the air flow(what's the temperature of a number of reference systems For example tepms of a fully passive/active CPU cooler with different VGA)


----------



## KainXS (Oct 17, 2009)

well, there are choices cheaper than this I think are better so this isn't for me


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't know.  At the Egg is is $75, free shipping last I checked.  I don't see any other cases being better.  The CM 690 is really the only other case I consider in the same price range.  I have recommended this case before and I stand by that.  Not great, but for $75, it is a great value.


----------



## naoan (Oct 17, 2009)

thanks, i was contemplating between this case or xigmatek midgard, looks like i'd go to midgard.
any plan to review xigmatek asgard?


----------



## handsomerichguy (Oct 18, 2009)

The front cover looks like warrior helm of ... 



Spoiler



alien forces. lol


----------



## MN12BIRD (Oct 18, 2009)

Meh pointy angular front doors are so 2005.  No seriously I'm just so sick of them by now.  Case looks great otherwise and I'm sure some people like the front.


----------



## Izliecies (Oct 18, 2009)

Keep on the case reviews!


----------



## N.E.A (Oct 18, 2009)

this case is awesome


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 18, 2009)

Thats another good review.

Id rather save a few quid and get the NZXT M59
Exact same case only different front panel and no rubber parts for cabling.

The M59 has a sexier front panel also, but that might just be me.

Why not just include all the fans i found that a bit dumbass!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzTqni41C9o&feature=player_embedded
Thats a comparison between the 3 cases Beta, M59 and Lexa S.

This is not the same as the lexa its more like its new style of case that has evolved from The Tempest, a budget enthusiast style case.

Sure you can pay more and get a better case overall but these are the cheap enthusiast cases for those who like the features but dont want to pay for a top range over £100 case.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 19, 2009)

nice review, but this case is an example of everything i dont go for. They try to design a nice looking case that offers nice features but fail badly with poor design ie: the top fans being to close a large cpu cooler. It looks cheep and is made of of very thin aliminium and plastic frontage. A little black paint on the internals and some badly placed fans wont be changeing my mind about this case.

A case is an investment buy a good one and it will last you through many builds i guarentee this and im sure some people will agree with me here. I hate performance/value cases, they allways seem to fail badly at the performance and quality stage.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 29, 2009)

The top fans stop you adding in an optical drive in the stealth bay at the top, EPIC FAIL!
Coolers are also restricted when the top fans are in use

This is what a bit of research does, helps you find out any major flaws.

One of those lancool cases like the M56 or M58 would do much better than this case.


----------

